# Has Anyone Heard From PumpkinRot Lately???



## stev1955

Sure haven't heard anything...sure enjoy "Begging for Candy"


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

Rots last post on his blog and social media was more than a month ago. He hasn't responded to emails or blog comments during this time either. Has anyone heard anything; is he on vacation, toiling away on this years display, ??? Perhaps Bean or Jay would know.


----------



## HexMe

I JUST came here to ask this very question. I really hope all is well and maybe he's just on hiatus. Although...he usually graciously informs his readers when he's going to be focusing on other things. I hope he and Bean are alright, and everything is well in their world.


----------



## Demented Diva

Hope all is well. I was wondering the same. Thought maybe he had taken a month off, been checking his blog since his last post in June.


----------



## PutnamHaunt

I was just thinking the same thing! I know sometimes he takes breaks in the summer here and there. Excited for his next post though!


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord

I just posted this exact same query a few days ago


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

Emailed Jay Shadows and Theo (The House of Marrow - 2018 collaborator with Pumpkin Rot) today. Both have emailed Rot without responses. There is definitely something sinister about all this ???


----------



## Frankie's Girl

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Emailed Jay (Jay Shadows - sibling) and Theo (The House of Marrow - 2018 collaborator with Pumpkin Rot) today. Both have emailed Rot without responses. There is definitely something sinister about all this ???


Oh no... I hope he's okay!


----------



## VenomStorm

I am a religious reader of his blog as well. At first, I thought something was wrong with my internet, like the page wasn’t loading properly. Due to the fact he usually informs readers when he isnt going to be around to post, I have grown more concerned. I came here looking for news. Like everyone, I hope he is just on vacation and that everything is OK.


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Emailed Jay (Jay Shadows - sibling) and Theo (The House of Marrow - 2018 collaborator with Pumpkin Rot) today. Both have emailed Rot without responses. There is definitely something sinister about all this ???


Any response yet? You seem to have the most inside track of all that are concerned.


----------



## halloween71

he is a legend I hope all is well.


----------



## sumrtym

If he went on vacation without saying, all the concerned are owed mini pumpkinrots.... ?


----------



## PutnamHaunt

I even checked their other social media accounts and no posts since the last one in June.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Thank you for starting this thread so we can both voice concern/support and hopefully get an update. Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that everything is ok and the sudden silence can be attributed to technical difficulties or something else not life altering.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

sumrtym said:


> If he went on vacation without saying, all the concerned are owed mini pumpkinrots.... ?


Rot typically let's people know when he's taking a break from blogging / social media. But Bean (spouse) hasn't responded to emails either. I keep hoping they just took a trip to New Zealand to visit Theo but he hasn't heard anything either. Perhaps he's just in his basement creating the next masterpiece and is to busy to blog?


----------



## HexMe

At this point, I'm kinda worried...


----------



## HauntedWyo

Does anyone know his actual name and where he is located? Maybe someone might want to check newspapers in the area to see if there is, I hate to say it, an obituary. 
I hope that he and his family are all okay and that maybe something unexpected came up and he didn't have time to let folks know he wouldn't be around to blog.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

HauntedWyo said:


> Does anyone know his actual name and where he is located? Maybe someone might want to check newspapers in the area to see if there is, I hate to say it, an obituary.
> I hope that he and his family are all okay and that maybe something unexpected came up and he didn't have time to let folks know he wouldn't be around to blog.


He lives in Pennsylvania. I emailed his brother who is checking on him. I also emailed a couple of his close family friends. I haven't heard back from any of them. He's taken long breaks (from blogging) in the past like when he made his Swamp Foetus video but he usually tells everyone that he's taking a break. I didn't want to alarm everyone, I was just wanting to know if anybody has heard from him.


----------



## Hearthfire

Y'all are the best....just sayn


----------



## VenomStorm

The Skeleton Crew said:


> He lives in Pennsylvania. I emailed his brother who is checking on him. I also emailed a couple of his close family friends. I haven't heard back from any of them. He's taken long breaks (from blogging) in the past like when he made his Swamp Foetus video but he usually tells everyone that he's taking a break. I didn't want to alarm everyone, I was just wanting to know if anybody has heard from him.


Thanks for the info. Keep us updated.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

Sorry I couldn't figure out how to edit previous post: Rot lives in Bucks County, Pennsylvania so if anyone near there hears anything.


----------



## FatRanza

Any updates folks? I know this sounds crazy, but this is kind of concerning. But, maybe, just maybe, he's setting us all up by creating an atmosphere of concern, fear, worry and dread...and then he'll make a grand re-entrance. He is "The Master" after all.


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord

FatRanza said:


> Any updates folks? I know this sounds crazy, but this is kind of concerning. But, maybe, just maybe, he's setting us all up by creating an atmosphere of concern, fear, worry and dread...and then he'll make a grand re-entrance. He is "The Master" after all.


Yeah, this is getting ridiculous - its going on 2 months now.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

FatRanza said:


> Any updates folks? I know this sounds crazy, but this is kind of concerning. But, maybe, just maybe, he's setting us all up by creating an atmosphere of concern, fear, worry and dread...and then he'll make a grand re-entrance. He is "The Master" after all.


He's been an avid blogger for nearly a decade, only missing a day or two but definitely not a couple of months. It’s possible he’s working on displays or props for a movie and can’t tell anyone (yet). I know he took some time off from blogging when he worked on Mr. Jones but he left a message saying as much. I owe a great of my creativity and passion for Halloween creations to Rot and John Wolfe (RIP) of Season of Shadows. I would hate to lose another master.


----------



## sumrtym

Yes, no one has inspired me as much as his work. His corn witch display is still my favorite Halloween display ever, although his skeleton witch display that one year is a close second. I'd buy a book of his work, or heck, just one made up of his halloween cartoons. 

June is a long time with no updates from him and doesn't sound like anything good.


----------



## VenomStorm

Yes, he has been amazingly inspirational to me as well. I think there was an article he posted somewhat recently that actually mentioned his and Bean’s last name, but for the life of me I can’t find it. He is super private so I never really cared to remember more than that it existed. During my efforts of combing through his bog I just stumbled upon this post. Haunting.






A Blog Of Thousands!!!


My 10,000th post. I wonder if that's some kind of record in the world of blogger.com. I wonder if there's a check in the mail headed my w...




pumpkinrot.blogspot.com


----------



## PutnamHaunt

I remember the first day I stumbled upon his blog. When the main page loaded with that graphic, it made me pause and take it all in, all that is Halloween and fall. Curiosity got me and I went further. I’ve been loving his posts all year long for the past few years. All the feels. I hope he’s just been busy and awaiting to show us all his new works!


----------



## Demented Diva

Really hoping this is just a sinister head hack plot for the faithful followers of the CHURCH of ROT and what he is orchestrating for 2019, which I can absolutely appreciate.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Jumped on the forum hoping for an update. Hope all is well.


----------



## halloween71

I hope he updates soon.I own 3 of his rots when he sold on etsy and they are priceless to me.


----------



## Hearthfire

I got yelled at by a patient's family member today because she saw his blog on my computer. Now she's on his site and worried about where he is!


----------



## schatze

It can't take this long for friends and family to check on him and report back.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

schatze said:


> It can't take this long for friends and family to check on him and report back.


I agree , doesn't make sense. Someone knows where he is and what's going on.


----------



## Witchful Thinking

Still checking in and not seeing anything but his Etsy shop says taking a short break.....so hopefully the absence is intentional? Although I admit I haven't been to the shop in awhile so maybe it has said that for a long time.


----------



## sumrtym

That's pretty much the perpetual message on the etsy shop.


----------



## halloween71

Did he still sell on etsy?I checked a few years ago and he wasnt listing anything.


----------



## sumrtym

He hasn't for a long time.


----------



## Camile

The Skeleton Crew said:


> He's been an avid blogger for nearly a decade, only missing a day or two but definitely not a couple of months. It’s possible he’s working on displays or props for a movie and can’t tell anyone (yet). I know he took some time off from blogging when he worked on Mr. Jones but he left a message saying as much. I owe a great of my creativity and passion for Halloween creations to Rot and John Wolfe (RIP) of Season of Shadows. I would hate to lose another master.


I _still_ haven't gotten over losing John Wolfe and don't know if I ever will. He and PumpkinRot were my gateway drugs into Halloween. I hope all is well in PumpkinRot's world.


----------



## lilibat

I'm going to have to bump this. I don't want it to be forgotten in case someone hears something.


----------



## PutnamHaunt

This just seems so unlike any of his previous posts or time away. I keep refreshing the page hoping for a new post.


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord

Seriously - its been 2 months now. Someone must know something.


----------



## RCIAG

It really is odd, especially since we're going into our "season". He usually posts about stuff showing up in stores this time of year.


----------



## hauntedeve

We also found it odd that there's been no posts for the past 2 months from Pumpkinrot and made a post on our blog asking if anyone knew what was up and a reader of our blog told us about this thread. Since people have reached out in concern to those who appear to be "in the know" with Pumpkinrot haven't gotten any replies or answers, perhaps this is some sort of social experiment/Halloween trick. Maybe Pumpkinrot wanted to take a long break and disconnect for a while, not seemingly in his character, but we all can get burned out doing things, even things we love. There seems to be something cryptic about his last post, Midsummer. The line "_You had only to rise, lean from your window, and know that this indeed was the first real time of freedom and living, this was the first morning of summer." _ Comes across that perhaps he felt the need to take the summer off, but that said, with so many people voicing concern and worries, you'd think he or someone close would give us all a heads up.


----------



## Demented Diva

Yes! I thought that quote could have been some insight into his abrupt disappearance, but didn't want to read too much in to it.. Oh, how I'm hoping this is a stunt in his part... wondering if he left any clues. Hmm....

Wonder if the Vatican scooped him up for unauthorized use of a thurible or f he's working on prop work for a film.


----------



## Serpentia

What REALLY Strikes me as weird is that his wife is ~also~ not posting. I'm actually really worried about them; Rot is usually really specific about hiatuses, which absolutely no one begrudges him. This is all over Facebook and I'm really worried about some guy and his wife, whom I have never even actually seen. 

This had better be the best prank ever, is all I can say.


----------



## Silver Spike

But he's not really a prank kinda guy is he? Christ, he better be okay.


----------



## Camile

I'm not a very active poster here so I don't know how y'all feel about tagging people in a thread to ask specific questions- some forums discourage it because doing so can kind of put people on the spot. But if it isn't frowned on here, would it be appropriate to tag and ask the people in this thread who mentioned knowing him and his wife if they have heard anything? I wouldn't want to step on toes and make anyone feel uncomfortable by me asking. What do you all think?


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

Still no word from my contacts who are close mates of Rot and Bean. They both have individual social media accounts (twitter, blogs, instagram, etc.) with postings that stopped on the same day in late June (every single account). So they either took a long unanounced much needed break (unlikely); are working on a movie project and can't disclose any information (possibly) or are building suspense for this years Halloween display (probable). The last option would be unthinkable, they both died (unlikely). My bet is they are building up suspense for this years display that would be entitled PARANOIA or somehting like that. I guess well have to wait a couple more months to truely find out their fate?


----------



## RCIAG

My first guess (& hope) would be movie work of some sort.


----------



## HexMe

Can’t stop thinking about this and I feel like if something unthinkable happened...we would know by now. Someone out there, his family or closest friends, would say/post something. The fact that his whereabouts is so hush hush, that we’re just hitting a brick wall of silence, I feel like there’s intention behind that. Anyone else think so?


----------



## Serpentia

Silver Spike said:


> But he's not really a prank kinda guy is he? Christ, he better be okay.


No he isn't, this is really out of character for him which I think is why everyone is so uneasy. 

If he is deceased, I see no point whatsoever in his family hiding that, so I'm thinking that probably isn't it. What i'm now hoping is that Bean is ok. When wives die, men often do NOT take it very well - much worse than women whose husbands die, overall - and this often sends them into horribly deep depressions which would be entirely consistent with not updating one's social media and just ghosting.... well, everyone. For months on end. 

[I am a psych nurse, we see these issues with elderly/middle aged men A LOT. Which isn't to say Rot is elderly or even middle aged, just laying out my thought-pattern here.]

I WANT TO BE WRONG HERE, LET ME BE SUPER CLEAR.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

The Skeleton Crew said:


> He's been an avid blogger for nearly a decade, only missing a day or two but definitely not a couple of months. It’s possible he’s working on displays or props for a movie and can’t tell anyone (yet). I know he took some time off from blogging when he worked on Mr. Jones but he left a message saying as much. I owe a great of my creativity and passion for Halloween creations to Rot and John Wolfe (RIP) of Season of Shadows. I would hate to lose another master.


I agree with earlier comments that if something had happened to Rot and/or Bean their family would have said something. It would be a huge artistic loss since they don’t have any children to pass the “knowledge” on too and Rot doesn’t document his process, he just creates. It makes you wonder about your own Halloween legacy and passing the information on. Now to completely change the subject; a few people have IM asking about John Wolfe. He was the creator of Season of Shadows and had sadly and suddenly passed away in early 2012 from a mysterious digestive ailment. He was one of the early Haunters, Halloween Bloggers, DIY tutorial YouTubers with a very soothing voice reminiscent of Bob Ross. His web site/blog is no longer up but his tutorial video’s and channel are still available on YouTube (https://www.youtube.com/user/SeasonofShadows/videos). I guess we will have to wait till 10-31-19 to hear of Rot’s fate


----------



## WitchyKitty

I've been following all the posts you guys have been making in this thread and, since it's been so long since anyone has heard anything from anyone, anywhere, about them, I truly hope they are okay...
I agree, though, that if people have contacted their family and friends and they aren't saying anything, that seems odd. They would know if something happened.
I guess we just hope for the best and that he starts posting, again, sometime soon, as it gets closer to Halloween.


----------



## Terrormaster

Stars and stones I hope all is well. I don't want to contribute to the paranoia. But the only other thing I can think of is foul play. If there's an active investigation going on we wouldn't know and people wouldn't talk.


----------



## RebelShade

I am so glad I found this post. I have been following Rot and Bean forever, I hope they are ok. They fill each day with a little magic of Hallowe'en,and are such an inspiration. I tried to email him too with no answer.


----------



## Alise

RebelShade said:


> I am so glad I found this post. I have been following Rot and Bean forever, I hope they are ok. They fill each day with a little magic of Hallowe'en,and are such an inspiration. I tried to email him too with no answer.


It is sort of weird to be so attached to a blog by someone I don’t know at all, but it did used to get me through all the 11 other months leading up to October.


----------



## Hearthfire

Ok this is bullshit. I'm ready to drive my ass from Augusta Georgia to check on he and his family. Has anyone notified some sort of authority? No way have they both just cut off all communication. No movie or prop is worth this torment. Is he ok? Is all we need to hear


----------



## schatze

Hearthfire said:


> Ok this is bullshit. I'm ready to drive my ass from Augusta Georgia to check on he and his family. Has anyone notified some sort of authority? No way have they both just cut off all communication. No movie or prop is worth this torment. Is he ok? Is all we need to hear


I thought it was said he lived in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Serpentia

schatze said:


> I thought it was said he lived in Pennsylvania?


...somewhere up there, at any rate, I was thinking might be New York state. But truthfully, I don't know.


----------



## Serpentia

Terrormaster said:


> Stars and stones I hope all is well. I don't want to contribute to the paranoia. But the only other thing I can think of is foul play. If there's an active investigation going on we wouldn't know and people wouldn't talk.


Rejecting this theory on the strength of, people are murdered or die ~all the time~ by malice aforethought, and their families dont keep it quiet because of an investigation. To the contrary! There's funerals, its all over the news etc. Death by crime is super hard to keep secret. So, for this reason alone I'm saying this aint it.


----------



## Hearthfire

schatze said:


> I thought it was said he lived in Pennsylvania?


That what I understood too. But I'm willing to drive from where I live in Augusta GA, to Pennsylvania to check on him!


----------



## Spookerstar

Pumpkin_Lord said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the blog at pumpkinrot.com has gone silent for almost a month now. Usually he posts 2-3 posts a day, or every 2 days at the longest/least. If he is going to be away, he always says so.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this, but I just wondered if anyone else had heard anything


Has there been any update?


----------



## RCIAG

We already have a thread about this:








Has Anyone Heard From PumpkinRot Lately???


Hi all, Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the blog at pumpkinrot.com has gone silent for almost a month now. Usually he posts 2-3 posts a day, or every 2 days at the longest/least. If he is going to be away, he always says so. Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this, but I just...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## PutnamHaunt

The other thing that got me thinking is that from what I understand, their house is decorated all year around. It’s gotta be one of the only houses like it on the block. I’m surprised there isn’t 
More photos of it on social media somewhere from people that may find it odd.


----------



## ShadyAcre

Been following the discussion and decided to do what I do best and be nosy. Spent an hour trying to connect dots and....I believe his last post was a cryptic hint.

Dandelion Wine is being made into a movie. I’d bet dollars to donuts he’s working.

On another note, the man has got ‘being anonymous on the internet’ down to a science! He’s even listed in the IMDb for his movie work as....Pumpkinrot. If he ever needs a side hustle, he should teach people how he’s managed to be one of the most invisible -yet highly visible person- I’ve ever tried to find.


----------



## spookshowjoe

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Sorry I couldn't figure out how to edit previous post: Rot lives in Bucks County, Pennsylvania so if anyone near there hears anything.


Thanks for the lead. It's ****ed up but yeah, I could not find anything in the bucks county obituaries that stood out to me as Rot or Bean. I searched from June 21st (last blog) to today and found 300+ entries.

So, obviously the lack of info there is good news and we should keep_ that _box unchecked for now. It's unfortunate that we have thought about this but without more personal info and unanswered emails what other resources do we have? 

If the Rot family is following this at all, I sincerely hope they are okay and that they see the amount of support from this community.

I have also reached out to people who are closer to Rot than I, and no one has heard anything..


----------



## crashbig

Not sure if anyone googled the quote he put up "_You had only to rise, lean from your window, and know that this indeed was the first real time of freedom and living, this was the first morning of summer." _ But yeah its from Dandelion Wine, so I'm hoping he's just working, but man I miss his posts on facebook.


----------



## RebelShade

This whole thing kinda reminds me of Rots Granger Taylor post from April 15 2019, about that guy who just disappeared. He told his family that he would be back in three years and no one knew what happened to him. I was trying to look back at old post for clues, he normally has post that kind of hint to his Halloween theme for that year, I was hoping that this was the case here and he will show up and surprise us all on Halloween with something awesome.


----------



## bobby2003

ShadyAcre said:


> ...
> 
> Dandelion Wine is being made into a movie. ...
> 
> ...


Source?


----------



## Industen

This same cryptic thing happen to a Youtuber named Zemalf. I followed him because he has a cool voice and did wonderful "let's play" gaming. He just feel off the face of the earth, about a year passed and nobody knew nothing but finally he emerged with a simple Twitter post. 

Sometimes you just to busy and life gets in the way.


----------



## Nebulosus

I just registered to this forum specifically to find out if anyone knew what was going on with Rot & Bean. Glad I'm not the only one. I posted to a few Halloween/DIY haunters groups on Facebook and nobody knows anything there, either. I hope Rot emerges again soon, maybe he will finally come out after Labor Day?


----------



## Andromalius

Let me preface this by saying I am an extraordinarily private person and I am speaking from my own personal viewpoint only. Everyone here has been amazing, so please don’t take what I am going to say as disrespect because it is not. It is simply to tell you the way I think and nothing more....

Again, not to seem disrespectful, but don’t you all think if he wanted you to know where he is, that he would tell you?

I see people posting the county he lives in etc and to me if people are contacting his family or friends and not getting a response, perhaps he doesn’t want to be found. From what I’ve read he is a private person anyway. An entire thread of people looking for him to me is invasive.

Again, I am not saying this to be disrespectful to anyone here. I guess the viewpoint I have is that perhaps he wants his privacy and that should be respected.

Everyone in this forum is fantastic. Kind and caring and so am I. I’m not trying to offend anyone here. I’m simply saying as someone who is very private myself, that if I go underground and I want some space for whatever the reason may be, I wouldn’t want several people looking for me on a public forum.

Obviously many here know this person far better than I, but from what I’ve read on this thread it wasn’t hard to find his name and home address via web registration data and I’m guessing this is the last thing that a private person would want. ??


----------



## DonkaFjord

Andromalius said:


> Not to seem disrespectful, but don’t you all think if he wanted you to know where he is, that he would tell you?
> 
> I see people posting the town he lives in etc and to me if people are contacting his family or friends and not getting a response, perhaps he doesn’t want to be found. From what I’ve read he is a private person anyway. An entire thread of people looking for him to me is invasive.
> 
> Again, I am not saying this to be disrespectful to anyone here. I guess the viewpoint I have is that perhaps he wants his privacy and that should be respected.
> 
> Everyone in this forum is fantastic. Kind and caring and so am I. I’m not trying to offend anyone here. I’m simply saying as someone who is very private myself, that if I go underground and I want some space for whatever the reason may be, I wouldn’t want several people looking for me on a public forum.
> 
> Obviously many here know this person far better than I, but from what I’ve read on this thread it wasn’t hard to find his name and home address via web registration data and I’m guessing this is the last thing that a private person would want. ??


I kind of second that. I know everyone is concerned and it comes from a place of caring, but we don't want to create a sort of 'witch hunt.' A few people have already sent in and messaged people associated with him. I don't think more people doing the same thing will help- if they want to say something they will.

And it goes without saying that posting a full address of a person on a forum without their knowledge can be pretty violating for their privacy.

There really isn't much we can do but wait. Tbh I also got an account just to comment on this thread. Been missing PumpkinRot's blog and I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Andromalius

DonkaFjord said:


> I kind of second that. I know everyone is concerned and it comes from a place of caring, but we don't want to create a sort of 'witch hunt.' A few people have already sent in and messaged people associated with him. I don't think more people doing the same thing will help- if they want to say something they will.
> 
> And it goes without saying that posting a full address of a person on a forum without their knowledge can be pretty violating for their privacy.
> 
> There really isn't much we can do but wait. Tbh I also got an account just to comment on this thread. Been missing PumpkinRot's blog and I hope everything is okay.


Just so there aren’t any misunderstandings, no one to my knowledge posted his address. But they did post the county he lives in, and without giving anyone directions, you can find out pretty easily. Let’s leave it at that. ?

It absolutely comes from a place of caring. But as someone on the other side when it comes to privacy, I’ve hidden for years. I understand what this means.

Based on what I saw, he is neither deceased nor in jail.

To me, this means he is staying incommunicado of his own volition.

I really hope no one takes my words the wrong way.


----------



## Alise

Andromalius said:


> Let me preface this by saying I am an extraordinarily private person and I am speaking from my own personal viewpoint only. Everyone here has been amazing, so please don’t take what I am going to say as disrespect because it is not. It is simply to tell you the way I think and nothing more....
> 
> Again, not to seem disrespectful, but don’t you all think if he wanted you to know where he is, that he would tell you?
> 
> I see people posting the county he lives in etc and to me if people are contacting his family or friends and not getting a response, perhaps he doesn’t want to be found. From what I’ve read he is a private person anyway. An entire thread of people looking for him to me is invasive.
> 
> Again, I am not saying this to be disrespectful to anyone here. I guess the viewpoint I have is that perhaps he wants his privacy and that should be respected.
> 
> Everyone in this forum is fantastic. Kind and caring and so am I. I’m not trying to offend anyone here. I’m simply saying as someone who is very private myself, that if I go underground and I want some space for whatever the reason may be, I wouldn’t want several people looking for me on a public forum.
> 
> Obviously many here know this person far better than I, but from what I’ve read on this thread it wasn’t hard to find his name and home address via  web registration data and I’m guessing this is the last thing that a private person would want. ??


I just want to put out there, I’m not trying to literally track this guy down or anything, I was JUST wondering if anyone knew why he wasn’t posting the blog. As in, if he’s done with it, I’m not going to bother checking the website anymore.


----------



## PoeLover

I think all of this comes from a place of care and concern. If he truly was looking for privacy, a simple post stating he needed some time away would have done the trick. My thoughts, and hopes, are that he is watching all of this with pure delight (insert evil laugh) and will re-surface with a big old "gotcha."


----------



## ShadyAcre

bobby2003 said:


> Source?


IMDb says in production. I googled Dandelion Wine Pumpkinrot and there it was.


----------



## Nebulosus

ShadyAcre said:


> IMDb says in production. I googled Dandelion Wine Pumpkinrot and there it was.


I just tried to look it up on IMDB and it says I have to be a pro member to see details about the film, since it's in production. Do you have a pro account there?


----------



## halloween71

I’m sure he is fine I never go to gloom and doom I figure he is like just irritated or working on wonderful thangs.He is a master of Halloween artwork and seems quirky. as All of us are .


----------



## ShadyAcre

Nebulosus said:


> I just tried to look it up on IMDB and it says I have to be a pro member to see details about the film, since it's in production. Do you have a pro account there?


No I don’t, and I wasn’t looking for details, just noted that it was in production. Came to a logical (?) conclusion given his past movie work and the quote in his last post. I was more -trying to quiet any feelings that something terrible had happened- than anything else.

I’m a fan of his blog and style, so I personally wouldn’t want to (do anything to) infringe on the privacy he so obviously values. My supposition satisfies me unless and until more concrete information appears or he posts about how awesome his summer was. ?


----------



## sumrtym

*I'm just going with the theory his props came to life and dragged him off into the swamp.

It's how he'd have wanted to go. *


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

sumrtym said:


> *I'm just going with the theory his props came to life and dragged him off into the swamp.
> 
> It's how he'd have wanted to go. *


Knowing Rot I would have to agree. To calm the paranoia I'm sure they are fine otherwise his family would have said something. We'll just have to wait and see what they have been up to. Not to sound too gruesome but I keep envisioning that one day soon a mysterious grainy video clip shows up on one of his social media accounts. It's hard to make out just a snippet of what appears to be someone inside a car that just had an accident in a swampy area. Then a few weeks later a couple of grainy photos show up on another social media account. Then Halloween eve just before midnight an assortment of high quality photos start appearing on his blog, followed by a video showing a rusted car, covered in moss and vines with what appears to be corpsed victims inside. All this has been meticulously displayed on his front lawn. In the background are Rot and Bean sipping on Pumpkin Latte's handing out Halloween candy...


----------



## Serpentia

When you become a [semi] public figure, you will probably have fans, and those fans will probably care if you get dragged off into the night screaming for help. If you vanish they will wonder about your well-being.

Goes with the territory.

What would really be "disrespectful" is if people who have followed someone for years just _didn't_ care if the ground came to life and swallowed him up.

Its the Internet, and this is how people show their love: by caring what happens to you and then speculating on a message-board. Goes with the territory.


----------



## Deaths Reach

This is devastatingly sad, especially given the season. Trying to stay positive about this whole thing.


----------



## Tjalgahorn

Seriously hoping everything is okay. Just found this thread, and as others have stated, I'm glad I'm not the only one who's been concerned.

Let's keep this thread alive for now; keep sharing our concerns/thoughts, as well as any info. 

Coming together for support (for the Rot family, but also for each other, as we all panic about his disappearance lol) is what we Halloween people are all about!


----------



## Tjalgahorn

I think we can agree that this point, we've exhausted our known leads.

Reaching out to Rot's family/friends doesn't seem like overstepping bounds initially (especially from a place of genuine concern). 

We haven't heard _anything_, and since most of them seemed sympathetic to our concerns at first, it doesn't seem likely that _all_ of them would suddenly not care enough to give us an answer.

Which leads me to my current theory: They checked in with Rot/Bean, and whether something horrible happened (God forbid), or they're just laying low for a while (for whatever reason), either Rot or Bean has requested their family/friends not to share *any info with us. *

This leads us to two important points:

1) They are _*purposefully*_ leaving us out of the loop. We have to respect their secrecy. We shouldn't reach out to them, their family, or their friends.

2) _Since_ they are leaving us in the dark _intentionally_, it's quite likely that Rot is working on something, and has requested complete discretion. So, we can probably stop worrying, and instead get excited for his next project.

Anyways, those are my thoughts. I'm curious to see what everyone else thinks of these theories.

This disappearance has me like


----------



## Ciphra Horam

I'm new here, but I've been following this. I've been wondering what has happened to Mr. Rot too...??


----------



## Frankie's Girl

MOD NOTE: I am not sure why people feel the need to leave due to disagreements? I skimmed though and saw no harsh language or anything specifically horrible, so I'm honestly baffled myself. If anyone does have instances of anyone else threatening or being a jerk... please do remember to report that sort of thing so the Mod Squad can take a look. We want folks to be happy here, but we can't fix what we don't know about.

Moderators are unable to delete/remove accounts. 

If you truly feel it necessary to completely remove your account then you'll need to request this from our site's admin. https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenadmin.70026/


And as far as Mr PumpkinRot... he's been contacted probably tons by now. His friends/family members likely are aware. At this point, silence should be considered intentional.

We'll know when he wants us to know anything.


----------



## Tjalgahorn

Frankie's Girl said:


> MOD NOTE: I am not sure why people feel the need to leave due to disagreements? I skimmed though and saw no harsh language or anything specifically horrible, so I'm honestly baffled myself. If anyone does have instances of anyone else threatening or being a jerk... please do remember to report that sort of thing so the Mod Squad can take a look. We want folks to be happy here, but we can't fix what we don't know about.
> 
> Moderators are unable to delete/remove accounts.
> 
> If you truly feel it necessary to completely remove your account then you'll need to request this from our site's admin. https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenadmin.70026/
> 
> 
> And as far as Mr PumpkinRot... he's been contacted probably tons by now. His friends/family members likely are aware. At this point, silence should be considered intentional.
> 
> We'll know when he wants us to know anything.


My thoughts exactly, thanks Frankie's Girl.


----------



## halloween71

Frankie's Girl said:


> MOD NOTE: I am not sure why people feel the need to leave due to disagreements? I skimmed though and saw no harsh language or anything specifically horrible, so I'm honestly baffled myself. If anyone does have instances of anyone else threatening or being a jerk... please do remember to report that sort of thing so the Mod Squad can take a look. We want folks to be happy here, but we can't fix what we don't know about.
> 
> Moderators are unable to delete/remove accounts.
> 
> If you truly feel it necessary to completely remove your account then you'll need to request this from our site's admin. https://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenadmin.70026/
> 
> 
> And as far as Mr PumpkinRot... he's been contacted probably tons by now. His friends/family members likely are aware. At this point, silence should be considered intentional.
> 
> We'll know when he wants us to know anything.


Agreed silence should be considered intentional


----------



## Protector 3

I just registered to chime in on this thread. I too am a huge fan of Rot and have been wondering where he went, and my internet search led me here. Its been mentioned before on this thread, and I’m chiming in to say that my theory is also rooted in his last post. He quotes a line about awakening on the first day of summer from the book Dandelion Wine. That post was made on June 21st, the summer solstice (aka the first day of summer). My guess is that he’s “taking the summer off”, for whatever reason, projects, movie, just to disconnect etc. Now if I were a gambler, I’d put money down saying that he’ll be back on the fall solstice, September 21st – the first day of fall.


----------



## Tjalgahorn

Protector 3 said:


> I just registered to chime in on this thread. I too am a huge fan of Rot and have been wondering where he went, and my internet search led me here. Its been mentioned before on this thread, and I’m chiming in to say that my theory is also rooted in his last post. He quotes a line about awakening on the first day of summer from the book Dandelion Wine. That post was made on June 21st, the summer solstice (aka the first day of summer). My guess is that he’s “taking the summer off”, for whatever reason, projects, movie, just to disconnect etc. Now if I were a gambler, I’d put money down saying that he’ll be back on the fall solstice, September 21st – the first day of fall.


That's brilliant! I can't believe I didn't put that together myself. I think you're on to something here.


----------



## RCIAG

Maybe we should just leave this thread be until someone hears something concrete or Rot shows up.


----------



## Tjalgahorn

Going by Protector 3's theory, we may only have to wait two weeks before he might pop up again (September 21st) The anticipation is excruciating.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

*MOD NOTE: really wanted to avoid doing this but thread locked. 

If someone wants to leave - for any reason - they are totally fine to do so. Maybe they hated the image we used at the header, or maybe someone just rubbed them the wrong way. It happens. We are all very diverse individuals and sometimes folks just don't get along no matter if there is a shared interest or not. 

Just because you or I or the next fella may not agree or be confused over the why... just wish them well and let it alone.

I am removing the thread hijacks about who said what and who wants to leave the site due to disagreements and going to hopefully unlock this thread sometime later when things cool down and hope for a happy update about PumpkinRot and "what he did this summer" that is sure to be a lovely surprise. 

If and when PumpkinRots reappears, any member is welcome to post here to proclaim it or discuss it (please keep it on topic and respectable tho!  )*

N*o one is in trouble or anything, but I really don't want this thread cluttered up with the back and forth over a hijack/detour that veers way off subject anyway. *


----------



## Autumnleaf1

Rot and Bean are missed. Hope all is well.


----------



## Screaming Demons

There's a long ongoing thread about them.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Which got locked...


----------



## Screaming Demons

Because no one knows anything, so there isn't much point in keeping it going. If someone learns something they can share it in a new thread. No point in starting one asking the same question as in the old one.


----------



## Jasonv123

I to, have been looking for updates on Pumpkinrot.


----------



## MasqAddikt

He is in the witness protection program obtaining a new identity. No one knows. There was another thread that got frozen because it was bombarded with a ridiculous amount of members asking his whereabouts. I hope that no one takes this the wrong way, but the man has a right to privacy if that is what he would like at the moment.


----------



## RCIAG

We already have 2 threads, both locked, about this very subject & the answer to every single one is:
No one knows.






Pumpkinrot??


Rot and Bean are missed. Hope all is well.




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Merged all three threads into the main one, and will relock it at this time. 

No word still, no one who knows him is talking, so likely a planned hiatus. 

His last social media posts were made on the summer equinox. 

Tomorrow (Monday, September 23, 2019) is the autumn equinox...


----------



## jscaldwell

Anyone else seen him post anything this summer? I can't find anything recent - last post appears to be June 21st...curious...






PUMPKINROT.COM: The Blog







pumpkinrot.blogspot.com


----------



## Cephus404

Oh look, another thread that's getting locked.


----------



## fowldarr

Deleted because it's not my business


----------



## Frankie's Girl

*TL/DR for this mega thread*

PumpkinRot (and his wife Bean) disappeared from all blog/social media interaction as of June 2019 (summer equinox). Neither has made any posts/communicated in any public format since that date. Several of their friends/family members have been contacted by people that know them asking about what happened, and there is absolutely nothing known - including from Rot's brother, who should at least know his real name and address and whether something DID actually happen.

As no one has been told anything, it's either so personal/private that it is none of anyone's business, or else it's a deliberate hiatus and he'll let his fans know what's brewing when he's good and ready.

We've had MANY threads started in the last month with wild speculations and talk of contact/tracing of a very private person, which led to some worry over invasion of privacy, heated disagreements, and people being upset enough to leave the Forum. As there is no new information, this resulted in all threads on the subject being merged and then locked.

All we can do is consider that this is not a situation that he or his family/friend circle feel necessary to share with his public/fans. Hopefully he's just super busy and has some lovely horror in the works he'll be unveiling soon...

Therefore, our officially unofficial stance is: no one knows, we may never know. If we're lucky, we'll find out if or when anyone involved feel it necessary to share, or if Rot decides to come back to social media. In the meantime, all we can do is wish him and Bean well, and let them know the haunt community cares and misses them.

Post that you love them, post that you miss them, post about how awesome they are or what projects you love from Rot or how beautiful Bean's poetry or photos are... but be respectful. Both to them, and to the other members on this Forum.

*I am merging THIS thread with the existing mega-thread, and will leave it unlocked, but WARNING: anything that veers off into stalking/harassing/rude stuff - will be subject to removal and the thread may be locked down again. *


----------



## mikieofthedead

Hey everyone,

Anyone know what's up with Pumpkinrot? Nothing has been posted on the blog since June.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

mikieofthedead said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Anyone know what's up with Pumpkinrot? Nothing has been posted on the blog since June.


Merging your thread with the existing one. 

No sign at all from Rot or his wife, Bean and no word from any people that actually do know them in real life whether we should be concerned or if this is just a buildup to something. I am very sad. I hope they're okay.


----------



## mikieofthedead

Frankie's Girl said:


> Merging your thread with the existing one.
> 
> No sign at all from Rot or his wife, Bean and no word from any people that actually do know them in real life whether we should be concerned or if this is just a buildup to something. I am very sad. I hope they're okay.


oop sorry Frankies girl...I should have searched the forum first. I am officially worried now


----------



## Frankie's Girl

mikieofthedead said:


> oop sorry Frankies girl...I should have searched the forum first. I am officially worried now


Not a problem! The thread got buried (ha! graveyard joke!) and it IS very worrying that there's been no signs at all.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Frankie's Girl said:


> Not a problem! The thread got buried (ha! graveyard joke!) and it IS very worrying that there's been no signs at all.


Where are the pun police!


----------



## jscaldwell

Still nothing? Starting to think he just decided to call it quits for whatever reason. Bizarre.


----------



## partykidz

Dear Pumpkin Rot and Bean, Been thinking of you and hope all is well. Miss your post and Wishing you both a Happy Halloween.


----------



## A-a-ron

“The Great Pumpkinrot, soon!!!
...I hope”.


----------



## Curlgoddess

No Pumpkinrot display on Halloween morning ? I’m so worried about him.


----------



## PutnamHaunt

I hope to see him re-emerge today! Fingers crossed with all the Halloween magic!


----------



## Kwijibo

I don't know if this was mentioned yet but he stopped posting shortly after calling Bethesda out on using his pumpkin/scarecrow images in Fallout 76. Maybe they "dissappeared" him, or their lawyers sent a cease and desist else they'd sue him into oblivion.


----------



## Terrormaster

Kwijibo said:


> I don't know if this was mentioned yet but he stopped posting shortly after calling Bethesda out on using his pumpkin/scarecrow images in Fallout 76. Maybe they "dissappeared" him, or their lawyers sent a cease and desist else they'd sue him into oblivion.


Maybe. If there was any sort of legalities going on though it would be more of a "gag order". But there may be something to the photo in his last posting. It's a hat-less broken and tattered Johnny Appleseed Scarecrow.


----------



## HexMe

I thought for sure we'd hear something by Halloween. This is very sad...


----------



## NecroBones

I'm glad I found this thread. I might have to go with the movie or sabbatical hypothesis at this point too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Honestly don't people think given his love for halloween and his family and friends knowing what a huge loyal following he has that if something really negative had happened that they wouldn't pass on the word to someone? Keep thinking the best everyone.


----------



## Daphne

I really thought we would hear something by Halloween also. Hope they are OK and happy and while it would be comforting to know they are alright, I wish them all the best in wherever they are and whatever they are doing.


----------



## Tjalgahorn

A week and still nothing. Rot said that this was going to be a Corn Witch-themed display for the 10-year anniversary of his 2009 display. It was a big deal. I'm sad that nothing has come about. I hope he and his family are alright.


----------



## The Gill-Man

I noticed that Bean's blog is now set to "invitation only" status. I've always enjoyed reading her poems, so I've been missing her updates as well. This leads me to believe that something has happened in their private life, which could be SO many things. We can speculate, of course, but I'm sure that they have a strong reason for keeping it private. It's human nature to be curious, and since we enjoy their works, we feel connected to them. We're all understandably worried, because even though we don't know them personally, we are a caring community. Still, we'll just have to respect that they are choosing to keep out of the spotlight for the moment. Let's just send good vibes, prayers, positive mojo, or whatever you subscribe to, their way.


----------



## Jasonv123

Man, i was hoping he would be back by now.


----------



## HexMe

I deleted my bookmark. I'll be happy if we hear something, but I'm going to stop actively looking now. I hope they're okay.


----------



## Terrormaster

I mentioned this elsewhere. I was renewing a few of my domains and purely out of curiosity I did a WHOIS on Pumpkinrot.com. The domain was recently (as in late December 2019) renewed to January 2021 so someone is definitely keeping house.


----------



## The Gill-Man

I can't get into specifics, but I had it confirmed that he is dealing with some personal issues. No idea when he'll return at this point.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

The Gill-Man said:


> I can't get into specifics, but I had it confirmed that he is dealing with some personal issues. No idea when he'll return at this point.



Oh that is terrible that it wasn't better news. I was hoping it was just he was super busy with amazing things. 

I am so sorry for whatever it is he and his family are dealing with. I hope Rot is finding strength and love with friends and family to get through whatever issues he is dealing with.


----------



## lilibat

The Gill-Man said:


> I can't get into specifics, but I had it confirmed that he is dealing with some personal issues. No idea when he'll return at this point.


Thanks for the update though vague it is appreciated.


----------



## The Gill-Man

I'm sorry for being vague, but I'm trying to be respectful of privacy, while at the same time giving an update to all the worried folks. If I hear anything more that I can share, I'll definitely let y'all know.


----------



## RCIAG

Let him know we wish him well & best of luck with whatever is going on in his life.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

The Gill-Man said:


> I'm sorry for being vague, but I'm trying to be respectful of privacy, while at the same time giving an update to all the worried folks. If I hear anything more that I can share, I'll definitely let y'all know.


There is absolutely nothing to be sorry over.

Rot doesn't owe us anything, and you certainly don't either. 

While he's technically a public persona, he is first and foremost a human being that deserves privacy and consideration to deal with whatever obstacles/issues he's dealing with. 

I can only say I'm grateful to know any information he cares to share (thorough you or any other format) with the community. He is a dearly beloved artist/creator of amazing things, and his contributions to the genre/community will always be legend even if he chooses to retire from this part of his life for whatever reason. 

Thank you so much (and him if you are close to him/his family) for allowing us to know he's still out there, but his only and main priority is rightfully taking whatever time he needs to come to terms with whatever it is he needs to work on/through.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm just thankful he's shared his work with the world at all. If he never creates anything else or never sets claws on the internet again we will still have the awesome works he's left us.

Wow. That makes it sound like he's dead. That's NOT how I meant it.


----------



## Jay’s Shadow

I can confirm what The Gill-Man said. There are personal issues going on, and due to respecting their privacy I will not mention what is going on. 
I have only heard from one person and not the other though. I have been emailing the one I have not heard from, but unfortunately have not gotten a response. I do not know who Gill-Man got his info from, but I also can confirm that both are alive and well. I am HOPING to hear from the other soon.
Sometimes life just takes a turn, and you have to stop your usual routine and deal.


----------



## RCIAG

> Sometimes life just takes a turn, and you have to stop your usual routine and deal.


Yep. We've all been there too at some point.


----------



## bobby2003

...

Maybe it's time to lock this thread again.


----------



## WitchyKitty

I hope that whatever they are dealing with is something they can get through. Good energy, good wishes and good thoughts, to them.
Thank you, to those who gave us an update, and no worries that it's vague. All people deserve their privacy.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

Jay’s Shadow said:


> I can confirm what The Gill-Man said. There are personal issues going on, and due to respecting their privacy I will not mention what is going on.
> I have only heard from one person and not the other though. I have been emailing the one I have not heard from, but unfortunately have not gotten a response. I do not know who Gill-Man got his info from, but I also can confirm that both are alive and well. I am HOPING to hear from the other soon.
> Sometimes life just takes a turn, and you have to stop your usual routine and deal.


Jay – thanks for the update, I also found out a while back but didn’t say anything out of privacy. Tell them both to keep working on their "ART" as it's very therapeutic and will help them get thru the personal stuff. We often forget there are people behind those props…




















*Ad astra per aspera*


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

If anyone is still interested no updates on any of Rot's social media accounts. Sadly his Instagram account is no longer up, I'm hoping it's just a glitch and not completely removed.


----------



## Jay’s Shadow

Unfortunately, I have a feeling Mr. Rot is done. We used to email each other a lot. I sent him one last email a couple months ago, but still nothing. I don’t even know if he has that email anymore. Melissa and I were emailing, but she suddenly stopped too.
Such a shame that this happened, and I thought we were half decent friends, even discussing on meeting each other sometime cause they really weren’t that far away from me.
I enjoyed the YEARS ( like from when he started his blog) I followed him and M, it seems the friendship has ended.

But I guess friendships don’t last. That’s why I became an introvert many years ago. But I figured I’d give this one a shot cause of all the things we had in common. Who knew though.

I wish them the best.


----------



## Daphne

Agree with what you’ve all said. Frankie’s Girl nailed it. Rot is a legend. His work will continue to inspire others and I’m incredibly thankful for everything he has shared with us! All the best to them and thanks for the update.


----------



## RCIAG

Daphne said:


> Agree with what you’ve all said. Frankie’s Girl nailed it. Rot is a legend. His work will continue to inspire others and I’m incredibly thankful for everything he has shared with us! All the best to them and thanks for the update.


Yep. That's about it. Thankful he shared ANYTHING with us at all & his work will continue to inspire many.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Jay’s Shadow said:


> Unfortunately, I have a feeling Mr. Rot is done. We used to email each other a lot. I sent him one last email a couple months ago, but still nothing. I don’t even know if he has that email anymore. Melissa and I were emailing, but she suddenly stopped too.
> Such a shame that this happened, and I thought we were half decent friends, even discussing on meeting each other sometime cause they really weren’t that far away from me.
> I enjoyed the YEARS ( like from when he started his blog) I followed him and M, it seems the friendship has ended.
> 
> But I guess friendships don’t last. That’s why I became an introvert many years ago. But I figured I’d give this one a shot cause of all the things we had in common. Who knew though.
> 
> I wish them the best.


Hey Jay, didn't see when you joined but it's good to have you here. 

Always liked your stuff when it would pop up. Stick around here a while, it's a good group we got, a lot of folks would love to talk with you and see your work here. 

And if it helps, you can look me up if you're ever in Utah.


----------



## Jay’s Shadow

UnOrthodOx said:


> Hey Jay, didn't see when you joined but it's good to have you here.
> 
> Always liked your stuff when it would pop up. Stick around here a while, it's a good group we got, a lot of folks would love to talk with you and see your work here.
> 
> And if it helps, you can look me up if you're ever in Utah.


Thanks UnOrthodOx, I really appreciate it. I am the “shy guy”, so it could take me some time to show anything. I am working on a skull/metal/rebar type of garden sculpture right now, so when I finish it maybe I’ll post a pic.


----------



## UnOrthodOx

Jay’s Shadow said:


> Thanks UnOrthodOx, I really appreciate it. I am the “shy guy”, so it could take me some time to show anything. I am working on a skull/metal/rebar type of garden sculpture right now, so when I finish it maybe I’ll post a pic.


Hey I think I lurked more than a year before joining, and posted once or twice over 2 years before I ever become regular, so I know what you mean. 

(incidentally, I've found this hobby seems to attract shy folks more than most)


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

Jay's Shadow - Gone but not Forgotten: I archived most of Rots photos from instagram, twitter, his blog, and various interviews he has given over the years. I did the same with John Wolfe's Season of Shadows before he passed away. I guess all good things must come to an end at some point. It makes you wonder about what your legacy will be. Over the past few months I have been planning my "endgame". I have volumes of sketches, models, prototypes, detailed notes, photographs and videos of everything I have ever created for my home haunts. Should anything happen to me they will mysteriously appear on the internet.


----------



## Michael__Myers

Sad to read all of this. Like a lot of folks, I thoroughly enjoyed viewing the work of Pumpkinrot year after year. Some of the most creative work I've ever seen. Always an inspiration and still will be ?


----------



## RCIAG

UnOrthodOx said:


> (incidentally, I've found this hobby seems to attract shy folks more than most)


That's very true isn't it? At least it is of me. Someone here said they were an extroverted introvert or vice versa & I found that a great description.

I figure let the work speak for itself because I can't always say it myself.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sorry to check in and see this is what it is. Anyone who has searched the internet for halloween ideas has likely landed on some of his creations. He has always been fantastic at creating mood with his props and they are so well done and the photography fabulous too. Glad to hear they are okay however and yes I guess everything has an end at some point. Glad to have been around to enjoy PumpkinRot's time to shine. Nothing short of inspirational to a huge following.

I hope he will keep his blog up.


----------



## halloween71

I’m so grateful that I bought several of his pieces years ago and thankful he shared his work with us.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

UnOrthodOx said:


> Hey I think I lurked more than a year before joining, and posted once or twice over 2 years before I ever become regular, so I know what you mean.
> 
> (incidentally, I've found this hobby seems to attract shy folks more than most)


I cracked up at this! Which is cool because I definitely needed a chuckle. I definitely fit into that shy category.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Jay's Shadow - Gone but not Forgotten: I archived most of Rots photos from instagram, twitter, his blog, and various interviews he has given over the years. I did the same with John Wolfe's Season of Shadows before he passed away. I guess all good things must come to an end at some point. It makes you wonder about what your legacy will be. Over the past few months I have been planning my "endgame". I have volumes of sketches, models, prototypes, detailed notes, photographs and videos of everything I have ever created for my home haunts. Should anything happen to me they will mysteriously appear on the internet.


I've always thought about this. The reason I haunt is probably from the legacy of a guy in my neighborhood that would always do some small thing answering his door for Halloween. It was a simple as slowly opening the door with spooky music in the background and appearing from behind the door in a wolfman costume. 
Inspired by this house my sister and I did small display the day of Halloween for years from our late teens until my mid 20's. The year I moved and was no longer doing a display kids came to the door and were totally bummed because it had become such a thing in the neighborhood. People still talk to my parents about it.
Now think about having done this on the internet like PumnpkinRot had done. People find comfort in the routine and when something is so well done as PumpkinRot had done I can only imagine how bummed people woule be! I think the lasting thing from PumpkinRot that will always be something I use in my haunts was seeing their display in a larger context. I have no idea where I saw it but I saw a picture of the display from a wide shot during the day without the fancy photography. It totally put creating for the internet into perspective. Until then I had thought I had to build a display that looked that good on the internet in real life and I felt like that was impossible. When I saw that the amazing pics of PumpkinRot display had "magic" to them I realized it was more achievable. 
I'm glad to hear that there are people who have cataloged most of their work because it definitely has upped the ante for creators in the haunt community. Hopefully now we can appreciate their contribution to the haunt community and they can attend to their lives in privacy and if they want to share more they know we'll be here with open arms to see more of their creations!


----------



## RCIAG

He made me realize that you don't need grand animatronics to have a display. I loved that all his stuff was static & it was like the light bulb went on over my head. 

While I love moving displays it was never something I felt was my sort of thing & I felt like he gave everyone permission to go static & I love him for that. Plus he stuff is very organic & that seems so much more achievable & scary to me.


----------



## Kyriotes

I archived the site back from the most recent post to I don't know how many years. Anyone else archive it? I was thinking of downloading the whole thing.

Edit: Nothing personal would be downloaded.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

RCIAG said:


> Someone here said they were an extroverted introvert or vice versa & I found that a great description.


 That would have been me!


----------



## ScareyCarrie

@halloween71 - What kinds of work did you collect from PumpkinRot?


----------



## halloween71

He sold his work for a short time on Etsy. I collected three of his ground breakers


----------



## ScareyCarrie

halloween71 said:


> He sold his work for a short time on Etsy. I collected three of his ground breakers


That's Awesome.


----------



## halloween71

This is one of them.


----------



## ScareyCarrie

halloween71 said:


> This is one of them.
> View attachment 730243


Holy Cow!! That's fantastic. The skull looks so scary. How talented, and you are lucky to own it.


----------



## A-a-ron

Anyone else missing the great music Rot used to post on his blog? Dumb question I know. I have all the “Halloween at High Noon” music b/c of him.


----------



## halloween71

ScareyCarrie said:


> Holy Cow!! That's fantastic. The skull looks so scary. How talented, and you are lucky to own it.


I’m extremely lucky I purchased them all within weeks I was scared I wouldn’t get them.ive had them for years prob 13 I leave some out the whole month of oct and they still look the same.


----------



## Camile

The Skeleton Crew said:


> Jay's Shadow - Gone but not Forgotten: I archived most of Rots photos from instagram, twitter, his blog, and various interviews he has given over the years. I did the same with John Wolfe's Season of Shadows before he passed away. I guess all good things must come to an end at some point. It makes you wonder about what your legacy will be. Over the past few months I have been planning my "endgame". I have volumes of sketches, models, prototypes, detailed notes, photographs and videos of everything I have ever created for my home haunts. Should anything happen to me they will mysteriously appear on the internet.


Oh, I wish so much I had done that with John Wolfe's blog before it was taken down and with his working/streaming videos from JustinTV before that site disappeared. If you ever do share what you have or post it, would you please give me a shout? My enthusiasm for my own haunt has wanned since my mentor has gone and I'd be so happy to see any of his stuff that you have.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

The Gill-Man said:


> I can't get into specifics, but I had it confirmed that he is dealing with some personal issues. No idea when he'll return at this point.


If you talk to Rot, please let him know that we are all still sending good thoughts his way and hoping all is well.


----------



## Nebulosus

YOU GUYS - Bean just posted a pic to Instagram - mere hours ago

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBg2sqFFA_-/


----------



## Gill-Man1313

I was coming here to post that! SO happy to see her back!


----------



## Nebulosus

It's interesting to note that it is almost one year exactly since Pumpkinrot's last (final?) blog post. Hmm.


----------



## BromBonez

You guys they’re fine. I know this for a fact, and I’m speaking up, believe old Brom. The sad truth is they’ve enjoyed this attention. I have expressed to them how it doesn’t seem right to let people worry about their safety.

It’s bullshit and time someone calls them out. 

I want to be clear that nobody ever has to explain anything to anyone. BUT if you see a community of people concerned for your whereabouts and health, why not let them know all is well? Something like “Thanks for the love, we’re just taking some time away from the internet” wouI’d be cool. 

It is mean and juvenile to be look up what people are saying of your absence. Drama class!

So I’m here to tell you to let it go, it’s not worth your worry or attention. Disappointing? Sure. Surprising? Not really. 

Anyways, there’s SO MANY more talented Halloweenies online that deserve your admiration. Let’s focus on them.

PS- Halloween is on a full moon Saturday this year!! Midnight sabbath anyone??Silent candle dinner? Midnight jamboree? 🎃👻💀🖤🧡


----------



## Nebulosus

Our coven usually hosts a public Samhain ritual & Witches' Ball, but due to Covid that's almost guaranteed to not happen, so we're coming up with alternatives to a public gathering. Our other sabbats have been livestreamed this year, but for Samhain we'd of course want to make it a bigger production. We shall see...


----------



## RCIAG

Brombonez said:


> I want to be clear that nobody ever has to explain anything to anyone BUT if you see a community of people concerned for your whereabouts and health, why not let them know all is well? Something like “Thanks for the love, we’re just taking some time away from the internet” wouI’d be cool.


I think that's all anyone here wanted, just a sign that they still existed on the planet. No explanation was needed like you said, just "we're here, we're fine, gotta bail for a while." And if that wasn't the case a good lie would've been nice too.

Oh well, they're loss too I suppose. The Halloween community doesn't forget, but that also means THEY DON'T FORGET ifyaknowwhuttamean.

Oh & also to Brombones....MEKA LEKA HI MEKA HINEY HO!! LongliveJambi.


----------



## BromBonez

Nebulosus said:


> Our coven usually hosts a public Samhain ritual & Witches' Ball, but due to Covid that's almost guaranteed to not happen, so we're coming up with alternatives to a public gathering. Our other sabbats have been livestreamed this year, but for Samhain we'd of course want to make it a bigger production. We shall see...


That all sounds wonderful Nebulosus.
There’s so much one can do on the esoteric side, if one is into that. Am I the only one that feels this 31st is going to be particularly potent? I think the 31st is going to be a flurry of energy, one we haven’t seen in a while. Be ready. A whole page could be devoted to ideas on that front alone.

But for those that are wanting something lighter, here’s some suggestions for a solitary Samhain/Halloween:

-Decorate for yourself and your loved ones
-Honor those that have passed on with their imagery and candles in the windows for them to see
-Dress the hell up!
-Have a silent candlelit 6 course dinner with empty spots for unseen visitors. Leave the door and windows open during the meal. Serve empty spots first. No electricity and no voices until finished and you close the door!
-Go chant loving songs near the cemetery for the dead to hear
-Light some candles and pumpkins
-Drink
-Sex magic
-Host a spooky film night
-Haunt your yard for honks
-Read some spooky stories and poetry (, Machen, Jackson etc)
-Eat some candy in the dark while you laugh at what a crapfest 2020 turned out to be.


----------



## BromBonez

RCIAG said:


> I think that's all anyone here wanted, just a sign that they still existed on the planet. No explanation was needed like you said, just "we're here, we're fine, gotta bail for a while." And if that wasn't the case a good lie would've been nice too.
> 
> Oh well, they're loss too I suppose. The Halloween community doesn't forget, but that also means THEY DON'T FORGET ifyaknowwhuttamean.
> 
> Oh & also to Brombones....MEKA LEKA HI MEKA HINEY HO!! LongliveJambi.


To RCIAG:

*Your wish is granted, long live Jambi!*


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Brombonez said:


> That all sounds wonderful Nebulosus.
> There’s so much one can do on the esoteric side, if one is into that. Am I the only one that feels this 31st is going to be particularly potent? I think the 31st is going to be a flurry of energy, one we haven’t seen in a while. Be ready. A whole page could be devoted to ideas on that front alone.
> 
> But for those that are wanting something lighter, here’s some suggestions for a solitary Samhain/Halloween:
> 
> -Decorate for yourself and your loved ones
> -Honor those that have passed on with their imagery and candles in the windows for them to see
> -Dress the hell up!
> -Have a silent candlelit 6 course dinner with empty spots for unseen visitors. Leave the door and windows open during the meal. Serve empty spots first. No electricity and no voices until finished and you close the door!
> -Go chant loving songs near the cemetery for the dead to hear
> -Light some candles and pumpkins
> -Drink
> -Sex magic
> -Host a spooky film night
> -Haunt your yard for honks
> -Read some spooky stories and poetry (, Machen, Jackson etc)
> -Eat some candy in the dark while you laugh at what a crapfest 2020 turned out to be.


I Love all your suggestions and do most of them anyway except maybe the sex magic. All bets are off in 2020...


----------



## Nebulosus

Brombonez said:


> Am I the only one that feels this 31st is going to be particularly potent? I think the 31st is going to be a flurry of energy, one we haven’t seen in a while. Be ready. A whole page could be devoted to ideas on that front alone.


YES, I am definitely feeling this. Already preparing... 💀🎃🕸


----------



## FatRanza

Brombonez said:


> You guys they’re fine. I know this for a fact, and I’m speaking up, believe old Brom. The sad truth is they’ve enjoyed this attention. I have expressed to them how it doesn’t seem right to let people worry about their safety.
> 
> It’s bullshit and time someone calls them out.
> 
> I want to be clear that nobody ever has to explain anything to anyone. BUT if you see a community of people concerned for your whereabouts and health, why not let them know all is well? Something like “Thanks for the love, we’re just taking some time away from the internet” wouI’d be cool.
> 
> It is mean and juvenile to be look up what people are saying of your absence. Drama class!
> 
> So I’m here to tell you to let it go, it’s not worth your worry or attention. Disappointing? Sure. Surprising? Not really.
> 
> Anyways, there’s SO MANY more talented Halloweenies online that deserve your admiration. Let’s focus on them.
> 
> PS- Halloween is on a full moon Saturday this year!! Midnight sabbath anyone??Silent candle dinner? Midnight jamboree? 🎃👻💀🖤🧡


Thanks for the update, and I agree with your take on the matter. By the way, your profile name, "Brombonez"? Excellent!


----------



## BromBonez

FatRanza said:


> Thanks for the update, and I agree with your take on the matter. By the way, your profile name, "Brombonez"? Excellent!


Thanks. I have always loved Sleepy Hollow since I was a boy.


----------



## PutnamHaunt

I'm just glad that they're alive and well. I can't tell you how much enjoyed reading the blog posts going into August and getting into the Halloween Spirit. Especially all of the music suggestions they'd post, it really opened up more music to me to celebrate with. I for one hope they make a return and I'd love to see what sort of display they come up with this year. I remember stumbling upon their site for the first time and seeing that orange black silhouette of those three characters and thought....this is Halloween!


----------



## Nebulosus

PutnamHaunt said:


> I can't tell you how much enjoyed reading the blog posts going into August and getting into the Halloween Spirit. Especially all of the music suggestions they'd post, it really opened up more music to me to celebrate with.


Shameless self-promotion time - I started up my own Halloween blog about a month ago since I was missing Rot's so much. His blog appealed to me on many levels and mine is somewhat of an homage to his. I know nobody can take his place and I don't mean to try, but if you're looking for another Halloween blog that posts similar content, including my music favorites (Rot & I seem to have many similar tastes) I'd be honored if you read mine! 
🎃 Petrichor & Pumpkins 🎃


----------



## BromBonez

That’s very nice. Well I’m sure they’ll read this, so hopefully your enthusiasm for their posts will inspire to start up again. 
🎃👻💀🤞


----------



## BromBonez

Nebulosus said:


> Shameless self-promotion time - I started up my own Halloween blog about a month ago since I was missing Rot's so much. His blog appealed to me on many levels and mine is somewhat of an homage to his. I know nobody can take his place and I don't mean to try, but if you're looking for another Halloween blog that posts similar content, including my music favorites (Rot & I seem to have many similar tastes) I'd be honored if you read mine!
> 🎃 Petrichor & Pumpkins 🎃


That’s great! I’ve added your site to my list of Halloween blogs.


----------



## Nebulosus

Brombonez said:


> That’s very nice. Well I’m sure they’ll read this, so hopefully your enthusiasm for their posts will inspire to start up again.
> 🎃👻💀🤞


I hope so!!!


----------



## sumrtym

He should make a build book of his creations, step by step with pics. He'd be rolling in the money.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

sumrtym said:


> He should make a build book of his creations, step by step with pics. He'd be rolling in the money.


He doesn't care for either, besides it would take all the magic away from his work. Over the years he has had correspondence with a few select people to trade ideas and construction methods, you can see the influences between each haunters work. I can tell you this - the details and realism that he achieves for the materials and methods that he uses are truly astonishing, if only you knew what was really under all that mache.


----------



## 66539

sumrtym said:


> He should make a build book of his creations, step by step with pics. He'd be rolling in the money.





The Skeleton Crew said:


> He doesn't care for either, besides it would take all the magic away from his work.


Skeleton Crew is right. If you read his blogs, or even little snippets of his thinking, you see a man dedicated to his craft and his idea of the spirit of Halloween. He doesn't show step by step pictures of how he creates his witches, because to do so, makes them props. It takes away the magic and life from those frightening creatures huddled around the fire. If Pumpkinrot has chosen to stop posting, the gracious thing for us to do is not hound him to start posting again. It's to take the time to express gratitude for how much he has given us over the years; and that, he has done to an amazing degree. That it remains up on the Net is something every haunter should take time to appreciate.


----------



## OneGoodScare

Brombonez said:


> That’s very nice. Well I’m sure they’ll read this, so hopefully your enthusiasm for their posts will inspire to start up again.
> 🎃👻💀🤞


You know, I find it very peculiar that you seem to have the "inside scoop" and yet be so strangely bitter about it. We have all heard rumblings of what has been going on. Frankly, your posts in this forum (and the fact that you just joined) seem fishy to me. I, myself, just joined because I was tired of reading weird "gossip" about Pumpkinrot via this forum. I wonder how you all would like it if roles were reveresed? 

I, myself, have been following this thread from last July. I miss Rot and his blog and I hoped to see his return. 
If there's no return, that's fine. So be it. Why can't we all just let it be?

It's just SAD that people seem to be SO NOSEY as to post stuff to stir the pot. Also, because I've been following this thread, I need to ask: Where are the moderators? This thread has seemed to take a weird turn more than once with a threat of it being locked. And it WAS even locked once, wasn't it?

Can't we give Pumpkinrot some PEACE? Wherever he may be....


----------



## Engineerchic

OneGoodScare said:


> You know, I find it very peculiar that you seem to have the "inside scoop" and yet be so strangely bitter about it. We have all heard rumblings of what has been going on. Frankly, your posts in this forum (and the fact that you just joined) seem fishy to me. I, myself, just joined because I was tired of reading weird "gossip" about Pumpkinrot via this forum. I wonder how you all would like it if roles were reveresed?
> 
> I, myself, have been following this thread from last July. I miss Rot and his blog and I hoped to see his return.
> If there's no return, that's fine. So be it. Why can't we all just let it be?
> 
> It's just SAD that people seem to be SO NOSEY as to post stuff to stir the pot. Also, because I've been following this thread, I need to ask: Where are the moderators? This thread has seemed to take a weird turn more than once with a threat of it being locked. And it WAS even locked once, wasn't it?
> 
> Can't we give Pumpkinrot some PEACE? Wherever he may be....


I am of two minds on this. Yes, people should be able to maintain some privacy in their lives. Also true is that people who work to develop followers should understand that those followers truly care about them, and as much as you encourage people to subscribe/ like/ follow you ... You are the one pursuing a relationship with those people. And whenever one side of a relationship just ghosts the other side there is going to be hurt feelings and confusion. 

Why have that be your legacy? It takes so little to post, "I've enjoyed the journey but life is taking me in other directions now. Be well, everyone!". 

I didn't follow PR at all, but I love watching Stiltbeast and if he suddenly stopped posting I would wonder what horrible thing happened. I would be concerned for him (is there a crisis I could help with? Could a GoFundMe help or has he lost sight of how many people have better displays because of his teaching?). Periodically it would pop into my mind, that this online person I had spent hours watching was ... I dunno. 

It's like ... Dude, people just want to know it's over and that YOU are okay. They aren't asking you to Git Back To Work, or Entertain MEEE. He cultivated a following, is respect only a one way street?


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

As one of the orignators of this post (it's actually several different posts created at the same time that have been merged together), and yes it did get taken down for a while because it got way off track, I can say the following:

1. Rot and Bean are fine
2. They are human and have normal ever day "life" issues to deal with like everyone else
3. They are taking time away to deal with said life issues which means they may start posting again in a month, a year or never
4. They are not doing this for some bullshit publicity stunt (they don't have too).
5. Enjoy their work, give them peace + praise, and just let them be


----------



## BromBonez

OneGoodScare said:


> You know, I find it very peculiar that you seem to have the "inside scoop" and yet be so strangely bitter about it. We have all heard rumblings of what has been going on. Frankly, your posts in this forum (and the fact that you just joined) seem fishy to me. I, myself, just joined because I was tired of reading weird "gossip" about Pumpkinrot via this forum. I wonder how you all would like it if roles were reveresed?
> 
> I, myself, have been following this thread from last July. I miss Rot and his blog and I hoped to see his return.
> If there's no return, that's fine. So be it. Why can't we all just let it be?
> 
> It's just SAD that people seem to be SO NOSEY as to post stuff to stir the pot. Also, because I've been following this thread, I need to ask: Where are the moderators? This thread has seemed to take a weird turn more than once with a threat of it being locked. And it WAS even locked once, wasn't it?
> 
> Can't we give Pumpkinrot some PEACE? Wherever he may be....


Wow this seems to have ruffled some feathers. I think people need to let it go.

A few quick things I’d like to state on your assumptions about me though:

1) I’m not sure why having a new account makes this fishy. Many people start accounts here, doesn’t mean it’s pernicious or with an agenda. I love Halloween, and tend to like people who love Halloween.
2) Perhaps my texts lost its inflection. I’m not bitter at all, and I’m bummed it’s come off that wat. I just felt bad and frustrated for all these people who care enough to ask and make threads, yet get zilch back. And those that do know them, know they’re technically fine. 
3) I’ve never advocated for anyone intruding on their privacy, or saying that he had to explain himself in any way. I was saying it would simply be the cooler thing to let people know you’re not ill or worse, since it’s gone there. To let people know your OK if you know they’re worried isn't abstract. 

Happy Halloween!


----------



## BromBonez

The Skeleton Crew said:


> As one of the orignators of this post (it's actually several different posts created at the same time that have been merged together), and yes it did get taken down for a while because it got way off track, I can say the following:
> 
> 1. Rot and Bean are fine
> 2. They are human and have normal ever day "life" issues to deal with like everyone else
> 3. They are taking time away to deal with said life issues which means they may start posting again in a month, a year or never
> 4. They are not doing this for some bullshit publicity stunt (they don't have too).
> 5. Rot had always despised the HF forum and therefore would have never even read this post
> 6. Enjoy their work, give them peace + praise, and just let them be



Thank you for clarifying on the record.

It is odd to hear anyone would despise a website about Halloween, especially one you say they don’t read. Either way I do hope this helps those concerned get a better sense of things. 

And full disclosure: I’m not someone who is out to get Rot or trying to be “fishy” as someone said. But yes, I’m also not someone who will deify someone who builds Halloween props. Which probably makes noticing their general indifference to worried supporters less palatable.

I come to the site once in a while because I have loved Halloween since I was a young child, as I assume many on here do you as well. I was surprised there was still discussions around this. I honestly felt bad for these concerned people, which prompted me to to say what I know to be true ✋

As I’ve said, there’s so many incredibly talented people out there that will blow your mind with their skills and craft. So many wonderful blogs and Insta accounts. 

Has anyone ever been to Monsterpalooza/Son of or Midsummer Scream in California? I was blown away with the skills some of these people had. Crazy scary talent...by like 14yo Halloween nerds in their garage 🤓

I’d bet there’s some super talented people hiding inside this despised forum (muhahahah!)

There is a lot of ugly out there in the world right now, so I say let’s try to focus on the things that uplift the Halloween spirit.
🖤☮🎃💀


----------



## RCIAG

Despised the forum? Wouldn't he occasionally post links to the place or use some of the info here, like the shopping threads, to use on his forum?

Why yes, he did.





PUMPKINROT.COM: The Blog







pumpkinrot.blogspot.com





I wonder if it's because we pull back the curtain on "that man behind the curtain" & give away all the dirty secrets of prop building which can mean that underneath that prop is nothing but used soda bottles, pool noodles & plastic bags or if he just hated the direction the place has gone or went?

Meh. Don't think I really care to know now that I've typed it all out.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

EDITING to remove quote that was redacted. 



To the person that wondered where the moderators are?
~waves~
Right here, rain or shine for the better part of (looks at join date) 13 years. And there are other active moderators on here as well. Some are less active as time goes by, but we have a full roster for the HF Mod Squad. 

Not that this means we see every single post, image, like, comment, profile, etc... while it may seem like the site is slow (right now), there's still hundreds of comments/images/etc every day.

Honestly I think we all try to take a very light handed approach and hope that folks here can conduct themselves like reasonable adults. Locking/removing posts/threads is not something we want to do, and it's usually only done in cases where people are repeatedly breaking site rules and the thread just can't be saved.

In this thread's case, it seems like there has been new information and others have continued to comment showing support, homages, etc. I didn't see anything terrible jump out at me but admit I may have missed something in my skimming tho. 

If at some point anyone feels any post IS breaking site rules, do please report it. You can do so by hitting those three little dots over on the upper right of any post in any forum and choosing the REPORT option. A live human being (mod or admin) will review it.


----------



## Malicious

OneGoodScare said:


> You know, I find it very peculiar that you seem to have the "inside scoop" and yet be so strangely bitter about it. We have all heard rumblings of what has been going on. Frankly, your posts in this forum (and the fact that you just joined) seem fishy to me. I, myself, just joined because I was tired of reading weird "gossip" about Pumpkinrot via this forum. I wonder how you all would like it if roles were reveresed?
> 
> I, myself, have been following this thread from last July. I miss Rot and his blog and I hoped to see his return.
> If there's no return, that's fine. So be it. Why can't we all just let it be?
> 
> It's just SAD that people seem to be SO NOSEY as to post stuff to stir the pot. Also, because I've been following this thread, I need to ask: Where are the moderators? This thread has seemed to take a weird turn more than once with a threat of it being locked. And it WAS even locked once, wasn't it?
> 
> Can't we give Pumpkinrot some PEACE? Wherever he may be....


Unfortunately "weird gossip" is what happens when you accumulate a following of many and then just _poof_ disappear without any explanation.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew

Everyone - please don't read into my statement more than what is there. I can't speak for Rot and I'm not trying to. He doesn't despise haunters, users of this forum, or even the existence of this forum. My comments weren't meant to spark a debate, anger anyone, or bring ill will towards anyone. I was just simply stating that he was not a member, didn't care to be a member, therefore would not bother reading this post as he didn't care for the forum. I will save the moderator's the trouble and edit my own post so to eliminate any further debate.


----------



## sumrtym

The Skeleton Crew said:


> He doesn't care for either, besides it would take all the magic away from his work. Over the years he has had correspondence with a few select people to trade ideas and construction methods, you can see the influences between each haunters work. I can tell you this - the details and realism that he achieves for the materials and methods that he uses are truly astonishing, if only you knew what was really under all that mache.


I don't know that he doesn't care about money since he licensed several designs to Primitives by Kathy. I'm just saying that if money was ever the life concern, he certainly has an easy fix with his fans.


----------



## MasqAddikt

Engineerchic said:


> Yes, people should be able to maintain some privacy in their lives. Also true is that people who work to develop followers should understand that those followers truly care about them, and as much as you encourage people to subscribe/ like/ follow you ... You are the one pursuing a relationship with those people. And whenever one side of a relationship just ghosts the other side there is going to be hurt feelings and confusion.
> 
> Why have that be your legacy? It takes so little to post, "I've enjoyed the journey but life is taking me in other directions now. Be well, everyone!".


Anymore, I am in complete agreement. This seemingly neverending thread, full of concern and debates alike, could have been avoided if a simple message would have been left for the fans, which would have taken all of a minute or two to post and been the respectable way to go.


----------



## Dahlia Romain

Does anyone know if Pumpkinrot is OK ?
Last post was in June 2019


----------



## Side-Show Al

Not an exact answer but ... 









Has Anyone Heard From PumpkinRot Lately???


Hi all, Just wondering if anyone else has noticed the blog at pumpkinrot.com has gone silent for almost a month now. Usually he posts 2-3 posts a day, or every 2 days at the longest/least. If he is going to be away, he always says so. Sorry if this is the wrong forum for this, but I just...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## Dahlia Romain

Dahlia Romain said:


> Does anyone know if Pumpkinrot is OK ?
> Last post was in June 2019





Dahlia Romain said:


> Does anyone know if Pumpkinrot is OK ?
> Last post was in June 2019


Wow I did not realize everyone was wondering the same thing !
Thanks for the update


----------



## Phreakout275

Hello!
As another fan and follower of PumpkinRot's work, I have also wondered and worried about the sudden disappearance. While I've scoured over the internet a few times for updates over the year, I recently came across something that I wasn't aware of and wasn't sure if anyone else has noticed/heard of this:

*Pumpkinrots work, including photos and what seems to be a few of his props, are being displayed at Universal Studios for Halloween Horror Nights right now.* While Universal initially announced that HHN was canceled for this year, to the surprise of many they have opened a reduced version of it for daytime attendees. After watching a few review videos from this past weekend, I came across one that shows a short walkthrough in a bar that has his work displayed. Link to the video, beginning at the entrance of the walkthrough.

You can clearly see one of his prop photos displayed at the beginning of the clip, a few props that seem to be past scarecrows of his, and then what looks to be almost like a shrine with more scarecrows and photos of his work. The walkthrough seems relatively short, but the themeing seems extremely familiar to work we've seen of his. I also spotted a possible photo of his used as signage at HHN via an IG story of an HHN Fan that attended the event.

Along with this, I recently discovered his scarecrows and photos were displayed at HHN 2019 as well. The 2019 exhibit seemed to be along the lines of a smaller display, where as this years feels a bit more like an actual detailed walkthrough. It's also known that Rot's work was used in Krampus, a film produced by Universal Pictures, explaining how Rot would have had an in to Universal and HHN. 

I am now beginning to wonder if PumpkinRot has been quiet due to a contractual agreement with Universal Studios to let him bring his work to a larger audience. While the pandemic has certainly thrown a lot of the entertainment industry for a loop, it makes me wonder if this setup we see in the video was meant to be a larger project. I don't know if it means something along the size of a haunted house, but it's clear that he has been busy working on something larger than his home haunt. 

If anyone has more info or has attended 2019/2020's HHN, please update and let us know. If I have any information incorrect, I certainly want to correct myself and not share/spread false information.


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord

Wow! How this thread has grown!

I am glad that most people are like me, not advocating that anyone violate anyone's privacy, but still concerned and wanting to share that concern with others, gather what information is available, and speculate/theorize.

At first I was worried that maybe something bad has happened. Its nice to think that his success has finally caught up with him, and that he has a big time job and has to keep quiet about it.

I had another thought, however. What if the reason is ....biological in nature?

You know...man and woman...married or living in the same domicile....you know?

Maybe there is a little Pumpkinrot!

After thinking the worst for so long, maybe its a wonderful thing that Pumpkinrot has gone dark?


----------



## HexMe

Whatever it is, I hope he's still celebrating the High Holiday. Even if he can't share it with anyone online, I just hope he's doing it because he loves it.


----------



## halloween71

The Skeleton Crew said:


> He doesn't care for either, besides it would take all the magic away from his work. Over the years he has had correspondence with a few select people to trade ideas and construction methods, you can see the influences between each haunters work. I can tell you this - the details and realism that he achieves for the materials and methods that he uses are truly astonishing, if only you knew what was really under all that mache.


He always seemed like a private person.He is a king among very few others with that kind creativity and talent


----------



## halloween71

The Skeleton Crew said:


> As one of the orignators of this post (it's actually several different posts created at the same time that have been merged together), and yes it did get taken down for a while because it got way off track, I can say the following:
> 
> 1. Rot and Bean are fine
> 2. They are human and have normal ever day "life" issues to deal with like everyone else
> 3. They are taking time away to deal with said life issues which means they may start posting again in a month, a year or never
> 4. They are not doing this for some bullshit publicity stunt (they don't have too).
> 5. Enjoy their work, give them peace + praise, and just let them be


🙌🏼 What skeleton crew said


----------



## halloween71

sumrtym said:


> I don't know that he doesn't care about money since he licensed several designs to Primitives by Kathy. I'm just saying that if money was ever the life concern, he certainly has an easy fix with his fans.


I wondered about that when I saw the lil pumpkins I remember beans on Etsy


----------



## Jay’s Shadow

Pumpkinrot is done. He is not coming back


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord

That would be a terrible shame. What makes you so certain, if I can ask?


----------



## Jay’s Shadow

To keep things very private and not naming any names, this person is a VERY RELIABLE source.
What is disappointing to me, is that he just up and left. He could of let his blog followers and friends know that he was “signing off”. He didn’t have to explain why, just a heads up that he was leaving. Send a simple email to the ones that he kept in regular contact with (me for an example).
I’m not in any way cutting the guy down, but it was a pretty ****ty move, IMHO.


----------



## Pat-f

Did your reliable source give a motive?


----------



## Nebulosus

Jay’s Shadow said:


> I’m not in any way cutting the guy down, but it was a pretty ****ty move, IMHO.


I agree, it was s***ty of him to do that. I really love his art, but it's no excuse to ditch people he'd built relationships with. I've had other internet friends do that to me/friendship circles as well. They were also a couple who built up quite a following and established relationships with friends and other artists, then abruptly ghosted EVERYone they knew without a word of explanation. They resurfaced a couple of years later under different pseudonyms, thinking they could "start over," but some people (including me) recognized them, and many of their (former) closest friends were understandably angry for having their relationships thrown out so callously.

I mean, to someone like me, I never corresponded with Rot himself more than a couple of times in comment threads, so I don't feel personally hurt by this, but I understand that many did get to know him, and to leave them hanging like this is terribly selfish and cruel. 

I can't imagine that he suddenly just got sick of Halloween and didn't feel like doing it anymore. It seemed his previous Halloween had been a high point, isn't that when he collaborated with a fan of his? I can't help thinking that incident had something to do with his eventual disappearance, as the other blogger seems to also have fallen off the face of the earth. No point in speculating anymore, I guess.


----------



## Jay’s Shadow

Pat-f said:


> Did your reliable source give a motive?


Yes, I was told what happened.
I was asked to not tell ANYONE about the situation, and I gave them my word I wouldn’t.
I do think some others know, but they are also keeping their silence.


----------



## detalumis

D.I.V.O.R.C.E.


----------



## bobby2003

detalumis said:


> D.I.V.O.R.C.E.


Although I think your post is going to get removed by the admins, that was my guess as well. Someone basically said as much a few pages back.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

bobby2003 said:


> Although I think your post is going to get removed by the admins, that was my guess as well. Someone basically said as much a few pages back.


i will add that my son battled lymphoma for the 2 years 2018-2019 then passed Sept 2019. Until about a month ago, i didn't care if the entire world ended. My life was no life. Grief will do that. And a divorce is a death as well...just as painful in its own way. So things do happen and if it's a bad thing, I'm sorry. It sucks. I send them wishes for peace and solace.


----------



## Jay’s Shadow

I do think it is time to close this thread though.
Time to put it to rest.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Going to go ahead and close this. Whatever is going on, it's personal and if Rot and/or Bean ever feel like sharing themselves with their public again - that's their choice.

I personally wish them nothing but peace and offer grateful thanks for the time they allowed the world to view a tiny corner of their creative mindscape.


----------

